# a cavallo tra...



## Elianor

Ancora io...
Come si rende in spagnolo l'espressione italiana che ho messo nel titolo per esempio nella frase:

_ho seguito quel corso *a cavallo tra* marzo e aprile_

Grazie!


----------



## Neuromante

A caballo entre...

De nada.


----------



## 0scar

Igual que en italiano _a caballo entre marzo y abril_ 

_a cavallo tra_ es algo redundante, ya que según el De Mauro _a cavallo=tra_


----------



## gatto

0scar said:


> Igual que en italiano _a caballo entre marzo y abril_
> 
> _a cavallo tra_ es algo redundante, ya que según el De Mauro _a cavallo=tra_


No es redundante, no puedes decir 'a cavallo marzo e aprile'!!
Tienes que decir 'a cavallo tra...' o 'a cavallo di...'


----------



## mauro63

0scar said:


> Igual que en italiano _a caballo entre marzo y abril_
> 
> _a cavallo tra_ es algo redundante, ya que según el De Mauro _a cavallo=tra_


 
En español se dice "a caballo entre.." ?  Yo jamás lo escuché y menos en Argentina.


----------



## 0scar

"a caballo entre" 578.000 resultados en Google 

http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&q=%22a%20caballo%20entre%22


----------



## Elianor

gatto said:


> No es redundante, no puedes decir 'a cavallo marzo e aprile'!!
> Tienes que decir 'a cavallo tra...' o 'a cavallo di...'


Coincido con gatto.
Se dice _"a cavallo tra Otto e Novecento..."_

__


----------



## Sabrine07

En español se dice entre.

*caballo**.*
*a ~.*
*1. *exprs. U. para despedir a alguien.

*2. *exprs. coloqs. p. us. U. para expresar enojo.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Dudu678

He leído y oído innumerables veces _"a caballo entre_" pero no con correspondencia unívoca con _"entre"_, nunca tiene un significado temporal.

_Juan está siempre a caballo entre Valencia y Palermo. _(lugar, siempre cambiando)
_Es un nuevo dispositivo a caballo entre un ordenador y un teléfono móvil. _(ni una cosa ni la otra, indefinido)


----------



## Neuromante

Dudu678 said:


> He leído y oído innumerables veces _"a caballo entre_" pero no con correspondencia unívoca con _"entre"_, nunca tiene un significado temporal.
> 
> _Juan está siempre a caballo entre Valencia y Palermo. _(lugar, siempre cambiando)
> _Es un nuevo dispositivo a caballo entre un ordenador y un teléfono móvil. _(ni una cosa ni la otra, indefinido)


Sí lo puede tener, igual que en cualquier otro contexto. Cuando tiene características mixtas de dos momentos históricos, por ejemplo.


El arte de Caravaggio está a caballo entre el Renacimiento y el Barroco.

No se puede usar para momentos precisos o fechas, pero sí para periodos o factores de transición.


----------



## Dudu678

Luego me estás dando la razón. Cuando hablamos del Renacimiento realmente no nos importa la fecha, sino el movimiento. El uso de _"a caballo entre" _en ese lugar es equivalente al de mi segundo ejemplo.

Sin embargo, veamos este ejemplo:

_Llegaré entre las cinco y las seis. 
Llegaré a caballo entre las cinco y las seis. (?) 
_


----------



## Elianor

Dudu678 said:


> Luego me estás dando la razón. Cuando hablamos del Renacimiento realmente no nos importa la fecha, sino el movimiento. El uso de _"a caballo entre" _en ese lugar es equivalente al de mi segundo ejemplo.
> 
> Sin embargo, veamos este ejemplo:
> 
> _Llegaré entre las cinco y las seis. _
> _Llegaré a caballo entre las cinco y las seis. (?) _


Entonces *no* se puede decir:

_Freud publicó "L'interpretazione dei sogni" a caballo del siglo XX._ ?


----------



## 0scar

*a caballo*
*2. *loc. adv. Apoyándose en *dos* cosas contiguas o participando de ambas.
DRAE

No es correcto: _Freud publicó "L'interpretazione dei sogni" a caballo del siglo XX_
Correcto:_ Freud escribió "XXXXX" a caballo del/entre el siglo XIX y XX_


----------



## Elianor

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Dudu678

¡Qué buena la entrada del DRAE!

Efectivamente, no.


----------

